# Sketchup - 32bit version?



## WellsWood (27 Nov 2017)

I tried Sketchup years ago when it first came out but just couldn't get on with it, but I have the time on my hands now to give it another bash and really see if I can get to grips with it. However the only free version available for windows, now that Google has sold it off to Trimble, is 64bit only. The only 32bit version listed is a 30 day trial of Sketchup pro.

Anybody out there got any ideas for a solution (other than an operating system upgrade or shelling out for the pro version)?


----------



## Eric The Viking (27 Nov 2017)

I suspect you have the right thing: for a new user, it functions as a trial of SketchUp "Pro" for 30 days, then reverts to SketchUp "Make", which is equivalent to the old, free, Google version. Basically you lose access to some functions available in the Pro version only.

Brentingby is a time-served SU user, and probably the best person to answer this definitively. 

I suspect over time the 32-bit versions will cease being supported altogether. Presently I use a 32-bit version from 2015 (via Wine (windows emulator) on Linux), and it's pretty rock solid. I have a few issues with floating-point arithmetic, such that sometimes the inference geometry goes a bit weird, but the software as a whole is excellent. I"m fairly certain that older versionis of SU can be had from Trimble's site, but you'd have to look.

I long for a native Linux version, but have been told it's not going to happen, sadly. There's no point in me paying for the pro version as I don't have a machine running Windows in the house, and really don't want one.


----------



## WellsWood (27 Nov 2017)

Thanks Eric, didn't realise that the pro version reverted rather than just ceases like most other trials. Have since discovered that the "proper" free version is now web based, but it refuses to run due to an unspecified browser gl support error (despite having the latest version of chrome and graphics card drivers). I really want a stand-alone version anyway.
I'll give the trial a go, but at first glance I think I'm still not going to like it. After years of mucking around (in a very amateurish way) with 3Dstudio Max the interface really grates on my nerves - by comparison it looks like something designed for 8 year olds.


----------



## Eric The Viking (27 Nov 2017)

I think the web version is a separate thing. 

3D Studio - that takes me back a bit! To the 1990s to be precise, when I had a project to do fly-throughs of a new bit of computer hardware (for video): we took the cad drawings from R+D and they were imported by the 3DS people. The results were jolly good for the time. The contractor used to do VR systems for the military, for training maintenance personnel. They would build entire VR aircraft (down to each rivet), and then render-out the necessary bits for each "lesson". So our little tape drive was very easy for them.

Sketchup can be very detailed and specific, and very helpful. There are some excellent tutorials around -- I think I found a set on the Fine Woodworking web site, but Brentingby, recently hat-tipped, will point you in the right direction. 

There are two key things: 

Everything you draw interacts with everything else. You don't usually want that if you are designing a woodworking object, but you want to make pieces that fit together that you can then break down into make-able objects. The trick is to make everything you draw into a SketchUp "component". These can be grouped into more complex components, copied, and so on, and allow you to select and modify only the thing you need to alter.

Also, it has a surprisingly good system of inference, when the system "guesses" what you mean. e.g. you draw a 5mm radius disc at one end of a long block. If you go to t'other end and select 'draw circle', there will be a "click-stop" at 5mm radius, as SU infers you're doing something symmetrical. Similarly, it will find the midpoint of lines, the centre of squares and circles, etc. The trick is to work with it and learn not to fight it. Then it's very fast to use.

It took me a while, but I'm quite comfortable with it now, and usually draw up anything I intend to make, especially DIY built-in stuff. It's a great way to find problems and workarounds before you start cutting up stock.


----------



## Brentingby (27 Nov 2017)

The last 32-bit version of SketchUp was SketchUp 2016. Trimble did not drop 32-bit support right after purchasing SketchUp from Google.

You can get the 32-bit version of SketchUp 2016 Make from https://sketchup.com/download/all

As for the online version, it is called SketchUp Free. It runs in your Internet browser Effective with the release of SketchUp 2018 Pro, they have announced that development of a free version of SketchUp will be the web-based version. SketchUp 2017 Make will continue to be available but there'll be no new locally installed versions of SketchUp Make.


----------



## WellsWood (27 Nov 2017)

Brentingby":1z39zd0s said:


> The last 32-bit version of SketchUp was SketchUp 2016. Trimble did not drop 32-bit support right after purchasing SketchUp from Google.
> 
> You can get the 32-bit version of SketchUp 2016 Make from https://sketchup.com/download/all
> 
> As for the online version, it is called SketchUp Free. It runs in your Internet browser Effective with the release of SketchUp 2018 Pro, they have announced that development of a free version of SketchUp will be the web-based version. SketchUp 2017 Make will continue to be available but there'll be no new locally installed versions of SketchUp Make.



Thanks Brentingby - still no 32bit free version there that I can see though, only the pro one which I already have.


----------



## MikeK (27 Nov 2017)

Mark is correct and the only 32-bit option of Sketchup is the 2016 Pro version. After the trial period ends, the Pro version stops working. None of the Pro version downloads revert to the "Make" version...they simply stop working after the trial period unless the customer purchases a license. The Make version download includes the Pro version features for the trial period, and then reverts to the Make version.

At $695 for a Pro version license, it might be less expensive to upgrade your computer to a 64-bit system. :shock:


----------



## Brentingby (27 Nov 2017)

Apologies. You're right.

Probably time to upgrade your hardware.


----------



## Droogs (27 Nov 2017)

you can get 32 bit version here:
https://www.sketchup.com/download/all
at bottom of list


----------



## Brentingby (27 Nov 2017)

Droogs":55oyp0wt said:


> you can get 32 bit version here:
> https://www.sketchup.com/download/all
> at bottom of list



As was already mentioned, it is SketchUp 2016 PRO available in 32-bit version.


----------



## Droogs (27 Nov 2017)

soz wrong link:

Sketchup Make 2016 32 bit: http://www.filehorse.com/download-sketchup-make-32/

Sketchup make 2015 32 bit: dl.trimble.com/sketchup/2015/en/SketchUpMake-2015-3-330-70959-en-x86.exe

Or go here for all other versions of old sketcup from the Sketchup help centre: https://help.sketchup.com/en/article/60107


----------



## WellsWood (27 Nov 2017)

Droogs has nailed it - that's the one I was after. Thanks to all for the help - just got to get to grips with it now.


----------



## Bodgers (10 Dec 2017)

I switched to Fusion 360 (free to hobby users) a few months back. Prefer the way it works. CAM mode for CNC works great as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

